# Totally Canadian.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, Well I've started another guitar project.Its all cut out except for the control cavity.I looked high and low for 2 parts that will really make this guitar,and I think 1 of a kind.I can't finish gluing until these parts arrive hopeful in a week.(some calculations needed).Please don't ask me what it is or post pic, Sorry my builds are secret. Because It takes me awhile to build these ( couple of months).There are builders who have nice shops that could build it in a week.Like the title says Totally Canadian.And I don't mean I'am building it in Canada.Thanks.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds intriguing, but why do you feel the need to keep everything secret ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

This thread is like a Seinfeld episode: it's a thread about nothing.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Two things you can be sure of though...

PTModIT will post a pic when its done, and it will be a totally original (and cool) guitar, and of course, a lefty 

Patience boys... 

AJC


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> This thread is like a Seinfeld episode: it's a thread about nothing.


I believe this is called a "tease".


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay, here is a pic so far. and another pic of what it will look like.179.jpg picture by grimbly-guitars - Photobucket.







.It has retractable landing gear andnavigation lights.For those of you that do not know of this intercepter jet its the Avro Arrow.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, an Avro Arrow guitar... with working retracts no less! Wow!  My buddies over at RCC (radio control Canada) forum will love to see this... a few of them also make guitars as well as being avid RC jet modelers to boot.

AJC


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks,It took me awhile to find the right size retracts.The wings are 5/8th thick and I didnt want the retract to hang down too much . So I think i found the smallest electric ones out there.The neck on there is not the one Iam using. Its going to be all maple.Also the 2 exhaust ports out back will have leds to simulate a afterburner like this. videohttp://parkrcmodels.com/product_info.php?products_id=541.Theres a video below what the unit looks like.There will be a switch for the retracts and a switch for the nav lights.The pickups are white and the hardware chrome. I made the lower parts of the landing gears because I wanted the double wheels front and rear .The lower parts are aluminum plate and tubes. It looks a bit like the landing gear on the real one.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Isnt that funny ,I'am into R/C too, but 1/4 scale cars and some 1/10th scale. I never got into the planes.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well maybe you should get into RC planes... 

You always have something WAY beyond the ordinary on the building table, thats for sure. Avro Arrow guitar.. I am still in awe over that photo!

AJC


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Which photo, the real one or the guitar one. lol


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The guitar one.

FYI, some guys I know built a huge turbine powered model of the Arrow and flew it this past summer.

AJC


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Does he have the nickname Maddog. If it is him I dont know him personally.The owner Gavin of Ideal Hobbies is having one built now .Its the 1/8th scale size. I think 8' long.I told him maybe his Arrow and my guitar will debut together.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

PTModIT said:


> Does he have the nickname Maddog. If it is him I dont know him personally.The owner Gavin of Ideal Hobbies is having one built now .Its the 1/8th scale size. I think 8' long.I told him maybe his Arrow and my guitar will debut together.


Yup, Bruce (Mad dog) is the one I was referring to, although a few more were working on Avro Arrows. A friend of mine has a smaller one he flies regularly. Not the easiest model to fly... sort of unstable. Hoefully the guitar will be easier to "fly"...


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Here are 2 more pics with some hardware on it.







.







.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

iaresee said:


> This thread is like a Seinfeld episode: it's a thread about nothing.


Get one of the bass players in here to play some funky riffs between skits. lol


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, I have a update. It's painted white and I just finished with the black striping . I have to see if I can get 1/16" stripe. The 1/8th looks to big in some spots.The pinstriping around the intakes is not staying . I just wanted to see what it looked like. Anyway heres a pic.







.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's what I have so far.Waiting on the decals.







.







.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

that is one sweet plane! i mean guitar!!

can't wait to see the finished product...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That is ODD, but in a good way. Its awesome seeing people think outside the box. I really like how you painted the head of the plane into the neck.


----------

